# 3M Colorquartz- remove old sub?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I finally found some 3M Colorquartz T-Grade Black in my area! 
About $25 for a 50 lb bag. Not bad I guess.

Here's another question.. I currently have Pool filter sand in the tank. The tank is lighly planted (very lightly) with red cherry shrimp. Can I just add the colorquartz on top of the pool filter sand or should I take out as much of the pool filter sand as possible?

I dont want to disturb the shrimp and everything, but it seems like I will have to take them out when chaning the substrate.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How deep is the pool filter sand substrate? If it is shallow you could add a couple of inches of the new substrate on top of it without much chance of problems occurring. One thing this does is make it harder later to remove the desirable substrate for other use without contaminating it with the undesirable substrate. I think I would remove the shrimp first and then remove the old substrate, but leave a lot of mulm so it is under the new stubstrate.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

The 2 will mix over time, so if you don't like that look you'll have to remove the pool sand.

I'd remove the shrimp and plants before trying that, and x2 Hoppy's suggestion of save some mulm so you don't have to re-cycle the tank.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Mind sharing the vendor? The only one I know of around Baltimore is 10 bucks mor a bag!


----------

